# Bringing my Audi to Italy



## dg6162 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi there, am new to this forum (today actually) having come to it in a little desperation as I am not having any luck finding out how to insure my car once i have shipped it to Italy with the rest of our possessions in 6 months' time. I am an EU national so that should help but the insurance issue is bewildering. We are not living in Italy yet, we are still in Canada. Can anyone assist us? We would be so grateful!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

dg6162 said:


> Hi there, am new to this forum (today actually) having come to it in a little desperation as I am not having any luck finding out how to insure my car once i have shipped it to Italy with the rest of our possessions in 6 months' time. I am an EU national so that should help but the insurance issue is bewildering. We are not living in Italy yet, we are still in Canada. Can anyone assist us? We would be so grateful!


if you want to do it legal , you need first to become a resident once you are resident you need to make the car legal ie change to italian no plates then you insure with a italian insurance company , thats the legal way infact the only way 

if you have a enlish driving licence its easy no test just chance for a italian one 
if you have any doughts i have a freind who does this all the time ie register cars and make them street legal 

no dought you will be told how to cheat the sytem but the fines are huge and they can crush your car so be carful let me know if you need the contact details of my freind


----------



## dg6162 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you for this information. I would love to establish contact with your friend but you cannot PM me yet as I am a new member apparently and I cannot give you my email on this site.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

dg6162 said:


> Thank you for this information. I would love to establish contact with your friend but you cannot PM me yet as I am a new member apparently and I cannot give you my email on this site.


ask a few more questions and add to this site ie your story ect and bobs you uncle you will have enough posts but dont sop there enjoy and get some realy good imfo and pehaps give some back


----------



## dg6162 (Dec 22, 2015)

Will do. Thanks again!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

1. Canada does not have a reciprocal driver's license exchange agreement with Italy, so you will ultimately have to take the full Italian driver's license ("patente") exam. It is generally agreed that the entire process can cost in the €750 range. Here is one site with lots of info: PATENTE.it

2. I know pudd2's friend apparently has had much success with importing cars into Italy, but be forewarned, this process is fraught with potential problems and unexpected costs. Your car will need to be certified for emissions and safety features to Italian/EU standards and, even though it is an Audi, it is most likely not EU-ready. The cost of necessary adjustments can be very high. Research this carefully before attempting to bring the car into Italy. Remember, you have been warned.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

dg6162 said:


> Hi there, am new to this forum (today actually) having come to it in a little desperation as I am not having any luck finding out how to insure my car once i have shipped it to Italy with the rest of our possessions in 6 months' time. I am an EU national so that should help but the insurance issue is bewildering. We are not living in Italy yet, we are still in Canada. Can anyone assist us? We would be so grateful!


These days the online insurance quotes want to use your plate number. Obviously that requires an Italian plate.

Some let you check the price on cars before registration. 

Assicurazioni on line per auto, moto e casa Genialloyd

start with Auto appena acquistata senza attestato di rischio

Pick an engine similar to yours. 

A couple things . You'll unlikely find the exact same model . A small North American engine will fall into the mid/large size for the EU with a hike in insurance and road taxes.

The above method won't be perfect but it'll give you an idea.


----------



## dg6162 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for that info ! 
With all the warnings I am strarting to have second thoughts


----------



## dg6162 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you Nickz. I will give it a try but starting to doubt the wisdom of importing a car...


----------

